# You haven't lived until you get one of these.



## Chris (Nov 6, 2014)

Every piece of wood in California has one of these. Talk about a waste of money. I guess this is what our lumber fee is for.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 6, 2014)

The supplier will be paying for the tag and fee is just another tax.


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 7, 2014)

It's encouraging to know that you still read the tags. There are so many, in so many places; they just become invisible after a while.

Do I still need to be told not to give my baby a plastic bag to play with?


----------



## Chris (Nov 7, 2014)

Don't forget to drink cleaning supplies.


----------



## Speedbump (Nov 7, 2014)

Those tags were meant to make Lawyers go away...  hasn't worked so far!

Make sure none of you guys ever tear the tags off pillows and mattresses.  You can go to prison!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 7, 2014)

I wonder what happens to guys who tear the tags off mattresses in prison?


----------



## Speedbump (Nov 7, 2014)

> I wonder what happens to guys who tear the tags off mattresses in prison?


Wow, hadn't thought of that.  Maybe they're exempt cause they're already in there?


----------



## nealtw (Nov 7, 2014)

How come they only worry about english reading carpenters.


----------



## chrisn (Nov 8, 2014)

Everything in Ca. causes cancer, you just need to move over or up a state:banana:


----------



## chrisn (Nov 8, 2014)

nealtw said:


> How come they only worry about english reading carpenters.



good lord, don't give em any more ideas


----------



## frodo (Nov 8, 2014)

nealtw said:


> How come they only worry about english reading carpenters.




there are no english speaking carpenters. LOL


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 10, 2014)

Even Neal. He speaks canadian.


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 10, 2014)

slownsteady said:


> Even Neal. He speaks canadian.



And who doesn't ..eh..


----------



## nealtw (Nov 10, 2014)

inspectorD said:


> And who doesn't ..eh..



There are places in Canada that ,,eh,,, is the only word you understand.


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 10, 2014)

C'est Vrai!


----------

